# Baby Proofing Outback



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has baby proofed their Outbacks?

Every trip we tell each other WE HAVE TO DO THIS AND THAT FOR THE NEXT TRIP, we next trip is coming up soon and havent started any of the THIS OR THATS.

The main one is baby proofing...we have a 4 year old and a 2 yeard old. Just so you know the type of boys we have our aluminum blins that came with the trailer already look like wrinkled pants that look like they have been a suitecase for years. They are all bent...thats an upgrade for later since it honestly doesn't make sense till the grow of this stage, think we are almost there.

Our main concern, or wifes concern is the main door. I know it has interior locks, but they are all reachable for any 2year old todler. Have thought about adding a chain lock to the top of the door, but then you have the finger caught in the door issue. Has anyone done something like this at all. Planning adding maybe a U-Bolt Latch, but not sure if this would work.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

To me baby proofing the outback would consist of dropping the kids at the grandparents place on the way out of town!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I must say I haven't thought that far ahead. Our oldest is old enough (6yrs) to not have to worry about and our youngest is too young (1yr) to open the door, as of now. I do know that you will probably need to be able to secure the screen by itself as well as the main door. When the main door is open and the screen is closed if a child leans against the screen hard enough it can pop open. Since I haven't figured out what to do about that issue yet I just place a large Rubbermaid tote across the doorway.







I don't think a chain would secure the screen well enough to stop such an issue since the screen is quite flexible. It seems to me that some sort of slide bolt might be the way to go for the main door.

Let us know what you decide to do and post some pictures!

Micah


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

We put a slide bolt latch on the screen door that he cant reach. Just screwed it to the aluminum screen frame.This doesnt solve the main door issue,but it will atleast keep the screen door locked.Now keep a key with you at all times,as my 2.5 yr old had locked us out MANY times.Luckily he managed to unlock the door for us on a couple occasions,now we keep a key in the storage compartment outside.Never underestimate boys,at 1.5 yrs old he figured out the emergency window in the bunk house and was half hanging out the window,and didnt even know it until the neighbors were pointing.I say keep him locked in the storage compartment,then again mabe not....He would prob have the plumbing and electrical ripped apart underneath.I guess your only option is grandma and grandpa?


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have attempted to baby proof our fiver. We have electric plugs covered and put a hook and eye on the screen door. Keep the cleaning supplies in the outside storage and watch him like a hawk. We camp with our 3yr old GS. We also have a baby harness for the hiking and a trike with a handle to grab him before he hits the lake. I also keep a couple of rugs at the bottom of the steps to keep him from hitting so hard if he falls. He has been camping with us for 2 summers now and gets really upset if we talk of going with out him. We also keep an extra key outside to get in when he locks the door.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We babyproofed by removing the blinds by the beds as they are a hazard. We also used outlet protectors, and when our nephews are around we remove the knobs from the stove.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Playing the devil's advocate here...

Adding out-of-reach bolts makes me nervous for emergency evacuations.

How do you keep them in the regular house?


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> Playing the devil's advocate here...
> 
> Adding out-of-reach bolts makes me nervous for emergency evacuations.


Well,if the bolt is latched then their is someone in the trailer with him since its out of his reach.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> We babyproofed by removing the blinds by the beds as they are a hazard. We also used outlet protectors, and when our nephews are around we remove the knobs from the stove.


X2

Any strings hanging need to go!! Stove Knobs are off!! any chemicals out of reach and up high........on our old camper i had removed the bottom bunk and put in a crib/large pack n play built in.......we had our two youngest grow up from 8 weeks on going camping......outlet covers, chemicals stored high out of reach..same stuff you would do at home.

We used an expandable stair gate at the door.......... that worked well.

clarke


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

You might also want to consider some kind of lock/latch on the power converter cover. It's down low on their level and can be easily opened. It probably wouldn't be a good place for small fingers to be poking around in. Our youngest was 4 when we got the Outback and he opened the power converter once but I caught him and I made it very clear to him that he was never to open it unless he was with me.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> To me baby proofing the outback would consist of dropping the kids at the grandparents place on the way out of town!


We're thinking along the same wavelength. I was just thinking if you fold away the entry steps, most babies aren't going to be able to crawl up into the trailer. An alternative is to tether the baby to a tree.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> To me baby proofing the outback would consist of dropping the kids at the grandparents place on the way out of town!


We're thinking along the same wavelength. I was just thinking if you fold away the entry steps, most babies aren't going to be able to crawl up into the trailer. An alternative is to tether the baby to a tree.








Regards, Glenn[/quote]You have seen us camping haven't you, dog in 1 pen, kid in another, both have water and shade, all are happy!Life is good!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> You have seen us camping haven't you, dog in 1 pen, kid in another, both have water and shade, all are happy!Life is good!


ROFL. Now that's good. Ah, the good old days when caring for them was that easy.


----------

